# CAP flavours



## Andre_B (27/11/15)

Hi all

Looking for the following two CAP flavour concentrates:

• Blue Raspberry Cotton Candy
• Hibiscus

Anyone have stock or know where I can get these?


----------



## rogue zombie (27/11/15)

Andre_B said:


> Hi all
> 
> Looking for the following two CAP flavour concentrates:
> 
> ...


valleyvapour.co.za

You are going to make one of my favourite juices 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre_B (27/11/15)

Haha... My favorite juice too and just been to buy some but they only have 12mg... So gonna make a big batch up  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (27/11/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> valleyvapour.co.za
> 
> You are going to make one of my favourite juices
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


care to share with us


----------



## shaunnadan (27/11/15)

sounds like a yummy combination

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/11/15)

Riaz said:


> care to share with us


Of coarse

10% CAP Blue Raspberry Cotton Candy 
5% CAP Hibiscus

It's a Beard #64 clone

Flippin nice!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre_B (27/11/15)

Bingo  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre_B (27/11/15)

Order placed


----------



## Andre_B (27/11/15)

Thanks @r0gue z0mbie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre_B (1/12/15)

@r0gue z0mbie have you tried this clone yet? Just got my flavours and was wondering if you'd tried it and would suggest any tweaks to the recipe before I go and mix a batch up...


----------



## rogue zombie (1/12/15)

Andre_B said:


> @r0gue z0mbie have you tried this clone yet? Just got my flavours and was wondering if you'd tried it and would suggest any tweaks to the recipe before I go and mix a batch up...


Ye i always have a bottle on hand.

I tweaked it and ended up returning to the original recipe, which imo is best.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (1/12/15)

I added a bit of cream and it ended up muting the Hibiscus a bit, which is why I returned to the original recipe.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre_B (1/12/15)

Great stuff, thanks for the reply... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/12/15)

Anytime... enjoy

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre_B (9/12/15)

@r0gue z0mbie howsit going?

Need to pick your brain please... So I mixed up a batch of this juice and it's steeped for a week... Just tried it and it's really harsh and taste a bit like latex or plastic, also burns my throat and nose. I mixed everything as per the clone recipe but just not getting that satisfying taste the original has. Mixed it to a 3mg nic, so it's not the nic that's harsh.

Any ideas what it might be or what I can do to save the juice?


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/15)

I don't think a week is long enough. I have tasted it before it was done, and it is harsh.

I would give it another week. Every couple of days I would give it a good shake, open it for a few seconds and close it up again.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre_B (9/12/15)

Thanks, will try and resist the temptation to vape it for another week  hoping it settles down and smooths out. 

Appreciate it


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/15)

It does, but really, that first shaking is important. I use a Milk frother.

And I found it goes from harsh to muted flavour, and then it's just great when steeped.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre_B (9/12/15)

Will be off to get a milk frother this weekend then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/15)

I got one at Clicks for R80. Cheap, and really helps.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

